# ارجوا مساعدتي بمعلومات تخص صيانة رؤوس الابار النفطية(well head



## احمد القرناوي (8 مايو 2009)

السلام على جميع الاخوان في المنتدى ارجوا مساعدتي بمعلومات تخص صيانة رؤوس الابار النفطية(well head)


----------

